# 8.0-Stable amd64 locking up



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been playing with 8.0-R amd64 and have run into a big problem. The machine (AMD Phenom X3 720 2.8GHz, 4GB) had been locking up in use. I assumed it was because I was using the nv driver (GeForce 6200) so I csup'ed to 8.0-Stable (Sun Nov 29 15:13:38 MST) and did the buildworld thing. Rebooted and stayed in console; no X this time. I was compiling a custom kernel and also portupgrading -Rf x11-drivers/xorg-drivers in case there was something wrong with the original nv driver and stdout froze. There was keyboard entry response but nothing if I hit Enter. I jumped over to tty0 and stdout was streaming line pairs similar to these:


```
ahc0: Received Master Abort
ahc0: PCI error Interrupt at Seq addr 0x851
```

The address was changing but the rest looked like it was not. I had to power reset the box, choose 4 at boot and do fsck -y for each partiton. All were clean except the biggest, /dev/da0s1h, where I have both ports and src, both linked back to /usr. The disk is a newish Fujitsu 10k SCSI talking through an Adaptec 29160 controller. The disk was one half of a gmirror, the other half is currently on this machine, running 8.0-R i386, with no issues at all. What is going on here? In the meantime I'll stay here on the amd64 disk, using X via nv, but I won't do anything to stress the disk I/0, just to see if that points to something.

thx

sa


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 30, 2009)

*I might have found the answer*

I also might need some time to get the egg of my face. I'll see...

sa


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 30, 2009)

*Nope, it wasn't out of space*

I had happened to do a df -h and saw /usr was extremely full, because obj was not a link. So I linked it from another filesystem to give obj lots of space. But that didn't help; the box locked up again with the same ahc0 errors mentioned originally.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 30, 2009)

I doubt running out of disk space is the cause of your problem.
But anyway, only making a symlink won't change anything and won't magically create more space on usr. The junk files are still there unless you move or remove them.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 1, 2009)

*Looks good now*



			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> I doubt running out of disk space is the cause of your problem.
> But anyway, only making a symlink won't change anything and won't magically create more space on usr. The junk files are still there unless you move or remove them.



Perhaps I wasn't clear. I mentioned linking from another filesystem, which _would_ "create space." In my case /usr/obj now points at /export/obj, a much bigger filesystem. I don't do the Big Root thing. I did do an rm -rf on /usr/obj/* before recompiles.

In any event, un-commenting "pass" in the config seems to have fixed things, even though a few days is hardly enough to consider it fixed I'm doing just that.

sa


----------

